# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  UPS Accupower 1400va Σφάλμα 0

## mr.Vox

Εκεί που σερφάριζα όλα καλά και ωραία, Μπραφ!!! το pc και η οθόνη σβήνει!  Ακούω έναν συνεχόμενο ήχο από το ups και η οθόνη να γράφει fault 0. 
Πατάω για να το ενεργοποιήσω λειτουργεί για λίγα λεπτά μέχρι να ξαναπάρει μπροστά το pc και πάλι τα ίδια.
Δεν το ξανά επιχείρησα!! Οι μπαταρίες αλλάχθηκαν πριν δυο χρόνια ακριβώς. Διακοπές ρεύματος είχαμε ελάχιστες και ήταν του λεπτού. Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να σημαίνει το fault 0 στην οθόνη ή του έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο σε παρόμοιο ή ιδίου τύπου ups. Όπως φαίνεται είναι φασόν και βγαίνει σε πολλές μάρκες.

Αλήθεια πόσο μπορούν να μας προστατεύσουν στη τελική αυτές οι συσκευές όταν χωρίς προειδοποίηση σβήνουν έτσι ξαφνικά και το συγκεκριμένο τουλάχιστον από ενδείξεις στην οθόνη καλά τα πήγαινε.


 Αυτό είναι το μόνο που αναφέρει στο εγχειρίδιο σχετικά και ότι υπάρχει συνεχής ήχηση σε σφάλμα.

Fault 0.jpg

----------


## p270

ίσως μπαταρια

----------


## mr.Vox

Ευχαριστώ. Ύποπτο φαίνεται στα δύο χρόνια να τα έπαιξαν αλλά κανείς δε ξέρει. Θα πρέπει να βρω κάποιον να μου τις μετρήσει η θα πάω σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό να του πω να τις αλλάξει. Δεν με συμφέρει να αγοράσει έτσι δοκιμαστικά δυο μπαταρίες. Δεν έχω όργανα να μετρήσω αυτές που έχει πάνω. Τις πρώτες τις άλλαξα εγώ στα τέσσερα χρόνια προληπτικά. Δύο μπαταρίες έχουν περίπου στο τριαντάρι. Ένα αντίστοιχο UPS έχει γύρω στα 140 Ευρώ ή και λιγότερο..

----------


## leosedf

H Πάρε καινούριο UPS αφού σε συμφέρει όπως λες η άλλαξε τις δυο μπαταρίες και τελείωσες.
Πόσο περίμενες να αντέξουν? Δυο χρόνια σε πατάτα UPS είναι καλά πάντως.

Σου απάντησα μιας και δεν απάντησαν στο insomnia. Αλλά όπως λένε και όλοι οι άλλοι, μπαταρίες.

----------


## mr.Vox

Χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση μπαταρίες; Από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Θα το ανοίξω και βλέπουμε. Δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να δίνω 30+άρια να κάνω δοκιμές. Οι προηγούμενες άντεξαν τέσσερα χρόνια. 
Ποια UPS κατά τη γνώμη σου δεν είναι πατάτα; Τα περισσότερα τα ίδια είναι.

----------


## leosedf

Ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις αν δώσεις 500-700-1000 θα πάρεις και UPS που να διαχειρίζεται καλύτερα όλα αυτά.
Θα σου δίνει και προειδοποιήσεις και ακόμη και αν χαλάσουν οι μπαταρίες θα σου περνάει ρεύμα.

----------


## mr.Vox

Ας σοβαρευτούμε. Ποιός δίνει σήμερα 600-700 ευρώ για να προστάψει έναν υπολογιστή άντε και μια οθόνη στο σπίτι του;  Έχει σαπάκια και σε αυτή τη κατηγορία. Θα το ανοίξω και βλέπουμε.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ έχω δυο ένα στα 700 ευρώ και ένα στα 1200 και έχω 3.20 ευρώ στην τσέπη.
Με ότι έχεις βολεύεσαι.

Με τι θα μετρήσεις τις μπαταρίες?

----------


## mr.Vox

Νομίζω ότι τρολλάρουμε. Αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία και γνωρίζει το τι μπορεί να σημαίνει η να προσδιορίσει τη βλάβη για το Fault 0 ας το παραθέσει. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## leosedf

Καλή τύχη.

----------


## mr.Vox

Ο ένοχος. Σκασμένη η μία εκ των δύο μπαταρία. Οι μπαταρίες ήταν δύο ετών ακριβώς. 
culprit.JPG
Αντικατάσταση και των δύο μπαταριών με δύο τέτοιες. Τέτοιες μπαταρίες φόραγε κατά την αγορά οι οποίες είχαν αλλαχθεί προληπτικά τον τέταρτο χρόνο.

Λειτουργία UPS τώρα κανονική.

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

Όταν λέγαμε άλλαξε μπαταρίες δηλαδή εσύ τι καταλάβαινες?  :Lol:

----------


## mr.Vox

Σε κανένα UPS που έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου δεν έχω αλλάξει μπαταρίες σε δύο χρόνια. Αν ήταν στα τέσσερα το καταλάβαινα. Για αυτό μου φάνηκε περίεργο.
Θα μου πεις και στους έξι μήνες μπορεί να συμβεί. Για αυτό προτίμησα και επώνυμες. 
Να πω την αλήθεια έψαξα εδώ στα Νότια προάστια (Αθήνα) για πιο φθηνές και όλοι δεν είχαν θα σου φέρουμε κτλ.... Στις σελίδες στο ίντερνετ έλεγαν ότι έχουν διαθέσιμες.
Μετά βάρεσα για Αθήνα κέντρο πρωί πρωί και μου έδιναν στα ίδια λεφτά ΟΕΜ στα 25 έκαστη (τιμή internet στα ηλεκτρονικά μαγαζιά 13 με 15 Ευρώ) οπότε προτίμησα τις csb στα 24 η μία λες και δεν έψαξα τις τιμές πρώτα. Αν συνέχιζα το ψάξιμο τι διαφορά θα τη πλήρωνα στη βενζίνη.

 :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

25? Μάλλον στον πιάσανε ε?
11 ευρώ τις παίρνω και 14 νομίζω οι 9άρες.

----------


## mr.Vox

Σωστά. Πήγαν να μου τον πιάσουν για *No name* στα διπλανά μαγαζιά γύρω από το Δήσιο αλλά δεν. 
Εν γνώση μου πλήρωσα για αυτές 24 ευρώ τη μία. Για κοίτα μπορούμε να βρούμε φθηνότερα τις συγκεκριμένες και δεν μιλάμε για ένα δύο ευρώ διαφορά. Για Ελλάδα.
Τιμή Amazon uk, 25 Λίρες 
       e-bay 20 Δολάρια ΗΠΑ αλλά άντε φέρτες από εκεί. Ταχυδρομικά τελωνεία κτλ. Υπάρχει και ειδική νομοθεσία με τις μπαταρίες.
       Σκρουτζ 24 Ευρώ.

Νομίζω σωστά τις πλήρωσα. (Αν πάνε στα τέσσερα χρόνια και αυτές)

Εντός των εβδομάδων θα αλλάξω και σε ένα APC προληπτικά που είναι στον τέταρτο με πέμπτο χρόνο τώρα.

----------


## Alxnks

Όταν σου λέγανε πάρε ups των 500-700-1000 ευρώ τι καταλαβαινες; 
Όταν εκείνοι που το λέγανε αυτό και που λένε οτι έχουν ενα των 700 κι ενα των 1200, βάζουν μέσα μπαταρίες των 11 ευρώ τι καταλαβαίνεις; 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι η διαφορά είναι ότι εγώ χρειάζομαι 12 για το ένα και 4 για το άλλο.
5 χρόνια άντεξαν χαλαρά. Συγκρίνεις online ups της AEG με πατάτα της αγοράς εδώ?

----------


## mr.Vox

Λυπάμαι που είστε συντονιστής και διακατεχέστε από μία επιθετικοτητα. 
Αλίμονο αν μπαίναμε στα φορά και ακούγαμε ότι μας έλεγε ο καθένας χωρίς να τεκμηριώνει τις απόψεις του. Μόνο ο σωστός διάλογος βοηθάει.
Μην νομίζετε ότι όλη μέρα ασχολούμαστε με τα ups. 
Δεν κάνω καμία σύγκριση. Αυτό το ups έχω για αυτό μιλάω. Ίσως βοηθήσει ή απάντηση στο θέμα και κάποιον άλλον. 
Τέλος από μένα και ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία..

----------


## leosedf

Συγνώμη αλλά εσύ μπήκες σαν ειδικός και δε δεχόσουν την αλλαγή μπαταρίας. Τι άλλο θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε δηλαδή να σου στείλουμε τεχνικό στο σπίτι? Δεν έχεις όργανα, δε θέλεις να σπαταλήσεις χρήματα (που είναι λογικό) και δε δέχεσαι γνώμη. Κάποιοι εδώ μέσα όντως δουλεύουν με μεγάλες γεννήτριες και ups οπότε η γνώμη  των παιδιών μετράει λίγο παραπάνω από μια σκέψη που ίσως έχουμε.

----------


## spirakos

Να πω και εγω για ενα AccuPower TN2-2000 το οποιο βγαζει warning 12. Εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν φορτιζει..
Μετρησα τις μπαταριες και οι 2 εκ των 8 εδειξαν 4 βολτ οποτε και αλλαχτηκαν
Τι παραξενο γινεται, ενω δειχνει τη μπαταρια 96βολτ και 0% φορτιση, οσο αυξανει το ποσοστο φορτισης η μπαταρια πεφτει. Δηλαδη τωρα ειναι 68βολτ και 13% φορτιση. Μετρησα και βρηκα αλλες 2 μπαταριες που προηγουμενως ηταν 12βολτ τωρα να ειναι 6βολτ
Το μοναδικο σχετικο μανουαλ που βρηκα ειναι 6-10ΚVA
http://docslide.net/documents/accupo...er-manual.html
http://www.accupower.at/downloads.php

----------


## spirakos

Επισης αν δεν εχει μπαταρια δεν ξεκκιναει καν, και ας ειναι στη πριζα, Οποτε δε μπορω να μετρησω τιποτα
Καμια ιδεα που να εστιασω?

----------


## νεκταριοος

ΤΕΕΕΕΡΑΣ  UPS  αυτο ειναι βασταει και το σπιτι ολε! :Lol: ..    .   Λοιπον περα απο την πλακα μετρα μια μια τις μπαταριες υπαρχει περιπτοση να τα ευτησε 1η2 και το μηχανημα να σταματησε.   πχ σε ενα απλο UPS  1000va  24v  ομως η μια μπαταρια τα ειχε φτυσει η αλη ηταν μια χαρα  .

----------


## spirakos

Νεκταριε οπως εγραψα παραπανω τις 2 που ειχα βρει χαμηλες τις αλλαξα
Επομενες παρατηρησεις
α) οι 2 που αλλαξα πριν τις βγαλω ηταν 4-5βολτ. Σημερα ειναι 8.5βολτ χωρις να τις πειραξω
Αφου αλλαξα τις δυο
β) Οι οιπολοιπες που ειχαν φτασει ολες 10βολτ +\-1 και εκλεισε το μηχανημα, οι ιδιες σημερα ειναι 12βολτ +/-1, ξανα χωρις να ανοιξω ο,τιδηποτε
γ)Οταν ειναι στη πριζα και υποτιθεται φορτιζει η ταση πανω στις μπαταριες συνολικα ειναι 70βολτ, οταν το βγαλω απο τη πριζα οι μπαταριες αμεσως ανεβαινουν στα 75βολτ. Σαν να γονατιζουν κατα το δηθεν φορτισμα
Επι πριζας δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι κοντα στα 100βολτ για να φορτισουν?

----------


## spirakos

Ευχαριστω

----------


## mr.Vox

Για δες αυτά τα δύο  βίντεο σχετικά με τις μετρήσεις μπαταριών. Αναφέρονται σε standdard τύπο μπαταριών.





Δες και αυτό παρακάτω αφού το κάνεις copy paste γιατί δεν μπορώ να βάλω δυο βίντεο στο μήνυμα 



```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1IYj-LntAo
```

 :Smile:

----------

spirakos (19-03-16)

----------


## glamor

παιδιά, πρόσφατα μου έδωσαν  ένα ups apc 3000 με συμπτώματα δεν θέλω να πάρω μπροστά
επειδή είναι λίγο γομάρι, έβγαλα 2 θήκες μπαταριών όπου είχε μέσα 8 μπαταρίες  κάθε θήκη.
παρόλο η αρχική μέτρηση όλων τον μπαταριών ήταν 12 ~13 volt το ups είχε άλλη γνώμη οπότε τα έβαλα πάλι στην θέση τους και μέτρησα την συνολική τάση κάθε θήκη (108 volt) αλλά όταν το έβαζα στην πρίζα άρχισε τα κουλά!! η μια θήκη μου εμφανίζει σωστά στην τάση η άλλη 30volt!! 
κάποια μπαταρία έχει σκάσει και ξανά ανοίγω την θήκη των 30 volt  και μετράω μια μια με το ups στην πριζα και βρήκα τον ένοχο!!! το βολτόμετρο μου έδειχνε 124 volt σε μια μπαταρία 12 volt οπότε αντικαταστάθηκε με μια άλλη και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
μήπως πρέπει να ελέγξεις και εσύ με αυτό το τρόπο?

----------


## spirakos

1.Εβγαλα ολες τις μπαταριες, τις ελεγξα με φορτιο. 
2.Τις φορτισα μια προς μια να ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα ολες,
3.τις ξαναελεγξα με φορτιο και μετα τις εβαλα πισω
4.Ανοιξε και ενω εδειχνε 106βολτ το ποσοστο φορτισης ηταν 0%. 
5.Το αφησα λοιπον να δουλευει και αρχισε να αυξανει το ποσοστο. Τελικως Οταν εφτασε το 100% μετα απο 5 ωρες, οι μπαταριες ειχαν πεσει στα 98βολτ. 
6.Μετρησα ξανα ολες τις μπαταριες και ειχαν αποφορτιστει αρκετα ομοια απο 10.8 - 11.3. Αυτο μετα απο 15ωρες
7.Να αναφερω πως ειχα βαλει ενα αμπερομετρο στις μπαταριες το οποιο εδειχνει μια μονιμη ροη 120μιλι. Προφανως δεν ηταν ροη φορτισης αλλα καταναλωσης. 

Και ξαναρωτω, να εστιασω καπου συγκεκριμενα τωρα που ξερω πως σιγουρα δεν ευθυνονται οι μπαταριες?

----------


## glamor

> 1.Εβγαλα ολες τις μπαταριες, τις ελεγξα με φορτιο. 
> 2.Τις φορτισα μια προς μια να ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα ολες,
> 3.τις ξαναελεγξα με φορτιο και μετα τις εβαλα πισω
> 4.Ανοιξε και ενω εδειχνε 106βολτ το ποσοστο φορτισης ηταν 0%. 
> 5.Το αφησα λοιπον να δουλευει και αρχισε να αυξανει το ποσοστο. Τελικως Οταν εφτασε το 100% μετα απο 5 ωρες, οι μπαταριες ειχαν πεσει στα 98βολτ. 
> 6.Μετρησα ξανα ολες τις μπαταριες και ειχαν αποφορτιστει αρκετα ομοια απο 10.8 - 11.3. Αυτο μετα απο 15ωρες
> 7.Να αναφερω πως ειχα βαλει ενα αμπερομετρο στις μπαταριες το οποιο εδειχνει μια μονιμη ροη 120μιλι. Προφανως δεν ηταν ροη φορτισης αλλα καταναλωσης. 
> 
> Και ξαναρωτω, να εστιασω καπου συγκεκριμενα τωρα που ξερω πως σιγουρα δεν ευθυνονται οι μπαταριες?


αν δεν κάνω λάθος πριν το βάζεις στην πρίζα το ups θέλει να έχει δική του ενεργεία από της μπαταρίες αλλιώς γιοκ δεν χαμπαριάζεται την εξωτερική πηγή, οποτε πριν το βάζεις στην πρίζα πρέπει αρχικά να σου εμφανίζει στο βολτόμετρο μια τάση που έχουν αυτη τι στιγμή οι μπαταρίες (πχ 90volt) και από την στιγμή που το βάζεις στην πρίζα πρέπει να φτάσει στο μέγιστο δυνατό τάση φόρτιση (περίπου 110 ~112 volt 8Χ14volt διότι αυτή είναι τάση λειτουργίας - φόρτιση) τώρα αν στην δικιά σου περιπτώσει δεν δίνει αυτή τη τιμή τότε η το κύκλωμα έπαθε παπατρακ ή σου κάηκε κανένα μετασχηματιστή.
σε αυτί την περιπτώσει πρέπει να το ανοίξεις να να αρχίσεις μετρήσεις.. 
ps κοίταξες καθόλου μήπως σου έκαψε καμία ασφάλεια εισόδου?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> 1.Εβγαλα ολες τις μπαταριες, τις ελεγξα με φορτιο. 
> 2.Τις φορτισα μια προς μια να ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα ολες,
> 3.τις ξαναελεγξα με φορτιο και μετα τις εβαλα πισω
> 4.Ανοιξε και ενω εδειχνε 106βολτ το ποσοστο φορτισης ηταν 0%. 
> 5.Το αφησα λοιπον να δουλευει και αρχισε να αυξανει το ποσοστο. Τελικως Οταν εφτασε το 100% μετα απο 5 ωρες, οι μπαταριες ειχαν πεσει στα 98βολτ. 
> 6.Μετρησα ξανα ολες τις μπαταριες και ειχαν αποφορτιστει αρκετα ομοια απο 10.8 - 11.3. Αυτο μετα απο 15ωρες
> 7.Να αναφερω πως ειχα βαλει ενα αμπερομετρο στις μπαταριες το οποιο εδειχνει μια μονιμη ροη 120μιλι. Προφανως δεν ηταν ροη φορτισης αλλα καταναλωσης. 
> 
> Και ξαναρωτω, να εστιασω καπου συγκεκριμενα τωρα που ξερω πως σιγουρα δεν ευθυνονται οι μπαταριες?


πες μας λιγο ποσες μπαταριες εχει;εκκινηση χωρίς mains input έχει,το αναφερει στο manual.επισης δειχνει και στο menu:battery την χωρητικοτητα τους .τι σου δειχνει εσενα;

----------


## tab

Φίλε Mr.Vox έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο ups.. Είναι πολύ καλό το έχω αρκετά χρόνια νομίζω κάπου 8, το ανεμιστηράκι κάνει βέβαια σαν τρυπάνι, το έχεις αλλάξει εσύ? Έχω αλλάξει 2 φορές μπαταρίες...

Από εργοστάσιο είχε της YUASA πολύ καλές μπαταρίες....

yuasa.jpg

Εγώ έχω αγοράσει ακριβώς τις ίδιες 35euro η μία από Ελλάδα.

Δεν ήθελα να πάρω τις άλλες με 10 και 15euro, προφανώς κρατάνε και πιο λίγο και δεν συγκρίνεται η ποιότητα τους...

Παίζει ρόλο και η χρήση που κάνεις, για παράδειγμα έμενα παλιά όταν έκανε διακοπή ρεύματος κρατούσαν περίπου 35 λεπτά, και δεν έκλεινα το pc το άφηνα και λειτουργούσε έτσι. Αλλά έτσι λιώνεις τις μπαταρίες και την διάρκεια ζωής τους.

----------


## mr.Vox

Είναι η τρίτη η τέταρτη φορά που τις άλλαξα. Την τελευταία με CBS. Μια χαρά είναι το UPS. Από τον Δήσιο τις πήρα τις μπαταρίες δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τιμή πάντως σίγουρα όχι 35 ευρώ την μία. Πολύ πιο φθηνά. Όταν έβαλα τις no name η μία έσκασε όπως έχω πει παραπάνω ούτε στα δυο χρόνια.
Το ανεμιστηράκι  κάνει θόρυβο αλλά λειτουργεί πολύ σπάνια.

----------


## tab

Καλύτερα να έπαιρνες της YUASA είναι πιο ακριβές αλλά τα βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους

το ανεμιστηράκι είναι σε λειτουργία συνέχεια δεν σταματάει καθόλου...

----------

felix_w (03-12-16)

----------


## mr.Vox

Δεν θα έπρεπε το ανεμιστηράκι να λειτουργεί συνέχεια παρά μόνο όταν φορτίζονται οι μπαταρίες και όταν διακόπτεται η παροχή ρεύματος.

----------


## tab

Έβαλα το *noctua* *NF-A6x25* και σώθηκα από το τρυπάνι που είχε!!! παρόλο που γυρνάει στις 3000 στροφές το noctua είναι μια χαρά

----------


## νεκταριοος

κυριε κυριε ! μια ερωτηση! . αυτες οι μπαταριες ειναι VRLA νωμιζω ξηρου τυπου (καπιος μου ειχε πει ανοιγωντας το καπακι και βγαζωντας τις ταπες , και βαζοντας στα στοιχεια απο στρεις σταγονες απεσταγμενο νερο ,παρατινωντας την ζωη της μπαταριας)
πισω στο θεμα μας δεν μπωρουμε να βαλουμε μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου ? κλειστου  η ανοιχτου τηπου προσθετοντας υγρα ?

----------


## νεκταριοος

Α ενα δωρακι...http://www.batteries.gr/product.asp?catid=3146 http://www.batteries.gr/product.asp?catid=4710 http://www.batteries.gr/product.asp?catid=5359

----------


## dsd

*Μπαταρια Μολυβδου CSB GP1272 12v 7.2Ah F2 ειναι πολυ καλη η αλλη με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα που εχεις.*

----------


## mr.Vox

Αφού το έφερε η κουβέντα. Δυο χρόνια κρατάνε οι no name περίπου. Τις άλλαξα πάλι πριν ένα μήνα. Οι επώνυμες περισότερο. Αυτές που έβγαλα από μέσα είχαν σωστά volt αλλά δεν κρατάγανε το φορτίο. Θα έβαζα επώνυμες αλλά τις yuasa τις βρήκα 30 ευρώ την μία. Δεν το ρίσκαρα για παλιό ups. Έχει πλέον τα χρόνια του. Η οθόνη βέβαια έχει χάσει την φωτεινότητα της αλλά δεν με νοιάζει κιόλας. Τα έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά του. Αυτές που έβαλα ήταν μάρκας YES 12v στα 9ah

----------


## νεκταριοος

το θεμα ειναι σε τι μηχανημα μπαινει , αν υπαρχουν συχνες  διακοπες ρευματος , πχ στο δησιο βρηκα κατι μπαταριες  που εχουν 8 χρονια ζωης https://batteriesdisios.gr/bataries/...-molivdou.html

----------


## mr.Vox

> το θεμα ειναι σε τι μηχανημα μπαινει , αν υπαρχουν συχνες  διακοπες ρευματος , πχ στο δησιο βρηκα κατι μπαταριες  που εχουν 8 χρονια ζωης https://batteriesdisios.gr/bataries/...-molivdou.html


Δεν έχω διακοπές εδώ πέρα. Ελάχιστες. 2 χρόνια διάρκειας μου φάνηκε πολύ λίγο και είπα ότι έφταιγε το UPS και δεν ήθελα να αγοράσω ακριβότερες γιατί μετά θα μου έμεναν στο χέρι. Δεν φαινόταν να υπάρχει φθορά αλλά με το που έπεσε το ρεύμα έσβησαν τα πάντα. ίσως και η πολύ ζέστη το καλοκαίρι τις αποτελείωσε πιο γρήγορα. Έλειπα στον καύσωνα και θα έβραζε το δωμάτιο. Τις μέτρησα μετά και ήταν εντάξει με τα volt. Οπότε φθηνές και ότι βγει.
Ένα ACP πάντως στην πενταετία τις άλλαξα. Όλα μια χαρά. Δεν κράταγε βέβαια τελευταία πολύ αλλά εντάξει δεν με άφησε στην ψύχρα. Τις άλλαξα με YUASA

----------

